# Physical/medical problem causing behavioural challenges?



## Orange (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello all!

I was wondering if anyone could share some opinions on our V.

He’s a lovely, soft boy (nearly 2) who wants lots of cuddles. Friendly with dogs and really wants to play and please you.

He does however show unexpected, and unexplained spurts of resource guarding. Aggression towards people and things the doesn’t know/understand- this has been an increasing problem but has zero consistency

He is a very sleepy boy- could easily sleep all day. He also gets over tired very quickly and loses the ability to listen (much like a toddler).

Physically he is underweight and is raw fed up to expected weight (so currently being fed more). He has flakey skin and a dull coat. He is consistent with his stools, and they are healthy. He is also up to date on vacs, worming etc...

I am mulling over hormonal imbalances, thyroid problems and other things that could trigger behaviours- rather than going directly down the behaviour route (though behavioural help is on hand!).

My gut is telling me that his personality and who he is, doesn’t add up to the behaviours being shown and I would hate to jump down a pure behaviour route and ignore something physical.

A vet conversation will be had very soon- I’m hoping to have a clearer picture of potential issues to discuss pre appointment.

I thought your hive mind might be able to offer some insights that maybe we haven’t thought of yet!


Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never met a healthy 2 year old Vizsla, that wants to sleep all day. Then add underweight, dull coat, and flaky skin.
Are you following a guideline on feeding raw, to make sure he's getting all the nutrients he needs?
I would do a full bloodwork up, and a urinalysis. His health may, or may not be the cause of his aggression, but it needs to be ruled out.


----------

